# Toucan Barbet (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (May 6, 2020)

One of the truly spectacular birds of the Andean Cloud Forests. Just amazing birds to hear and see.







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/160 sec
Aperture: 5
Flash: On
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## HenryL (May 6, 2020)

Wow, that's a stunning capture, Glenn!


----------



## Click (May 7, 2020)

Great shot!


----------

